# Mouse, Magic Mouse or trackpad for MacBook?



## Stranex (Nov 16, 2013)

As per the title, anyone have experience and recommendations as to the best to use for Lightroom editing with a MacBook Pro? 

Does the integrated trackpad work ok for moving sliders, changing curves and brushing in edits or do you find a mouse "better"?

I'm new to Apple and can't believe a trackpad will work as well for me as a good old fashioned mouse but I'm happy to be convinced otherwise!


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2013)

Almost two years ago I switched to an iMac.  I bought both a Trackpad and a Magic Mouse.  Ultimately I settled on the Trackpad and now the Magic mouse is in reserve.  About a year ago, I got a MBP and it has a built in track pad.  The track pad is second nature.  I get all the granularity that I need on the 27"iMac.  And I get enough granularity on the 13" MBP that I am happy doing develop work on the MBP.


----------



## Stranex (Nov 16, 2013)

Good to hear Cletus, I may as well just give the trackpad a go first then and see how I get on with it. Will obviously save on carrying a mouse around with me too which this aiding portability, the whole reason I wanted a laptop in addition to the PC


----------



## Selwin (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Stranex,

I have a Macbook for travel and a Mac Pro at home. I'm always happy I can use my magic mouse again when sitting at my home desk, because I don't really like trackpads. They make my hands take a painful twist regularly. The magic mouse has a two-directional swipe sensitivity, which means I can quickly browse through my images left to right with one finger. Additionally, using repetitive operations such as brushes with low flow settings seems much more natural to me when I use a mouse.

So I suppose it comes down to personal preference. I bought a second magic mouse to go with my Macbook. That mouse died a year ago and I haven't replaced it yet, I now use the trackpad on my Macbook. But I don't use my Macbook for any Develop work, just for the occasional import and selection. If I would go and use my Macbook more for Lightroom, I would certainly get another Magic Mouse.


----------

